# It's your septic tank you need to find out.



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I have this pain in the azz moody customer. With easy access to his septic tank 40 miles away. I cleared his line last year and it was pumped last year. With all this rain tank maybe be full of water leach field probably over saturated with all this rain and lack of sun.

I told him I could come out but if tank is full I will charge. Or you can pop your lid and see if it's full. Maybe save you money and time. He Said, OK. Called this morning He could not have been bothered to do this because his kid is still sleeping. 
Come on. He does not want to pay if tank is full can't be bothered to pull the lid and check himself and doe's not want to pay for nothing. customers like this I could live without.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Guy finally took my advice and poped his lid "FuLL" People with money are a pain in the azz.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree 100 %. It is sad the ones that work hard for a living and scraping buy are more than willing to pay us what we are asking. But the rich, always think we are out to get them and nickle and dime us to death.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I agree 100 %. It is sad the ones that work hard for a living and scraping buy are more than willing to pay us what we are asking. But the rich, always think we are out to get them and nickle and dime us to death.


That's how they get rich! they don't pay for what they want. We working class understand that it takes work to do things and are willing to pay for the service. The rich don't appreciate it and nickel and dime us to hold on to that money.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

What do you do in this situation? I mean about the septic system. Was the field not designed properly? I am not that firmiliar with septic systems. Is it in a swall of some sort.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

HandsomeMike said:


> What do you do in this situation? I mean about the septic system. Was the field not designed properly? I am not that firmiliar with septic systems. Is it in a swall of some sort.


 Wait for the sun or Give them the option If you come out Charge for snaking or call septic pumper. Try to explain o the HO their options as best as you can.
They need to know by checking their tank. I won't waste time locating a tank lid If the HO forgot or just does not know where it is. Most septic companies here are the same way.


----------

